
b - tosh
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W83ME5JecI2hd5hAUqQ1BVF32wtCel8zxb7WPq-D4f8/mobilebasic
======
tosh
this document is about a programming language by Arthur Whitney:

[http://kparc.com/b/](http://kparc.com/b/)

[http://kparc.com/b/readme.txt](http://kparc.com/b/readme.txt)

a discussion about the readme from a few weeks ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19481505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19481505)

